# Md man dies in WV while cutting tree



## Kevin Kraft (Jan 7, 2016)

This was my wife's cousin, he was a landscaper doing tree work. Very sad!!

http://www.journal-news.net/page/co...killed-in-tree-cutting-accident.html?nav=5006


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 12, 2016)

so sorry, perhaps when your ready tell us how the tragedy unfolded so others may learn and in knowledge avoid. 

CHARLES TOWN-A 28-year-old Brunswick, Md., man died Wednesday morning after a tree branch he was cutting "snapped back" and pinned him against the trunk, according to an officer with the Jefferson County Sheriff's Office. -


----------



## Travis116 (Mar 6, 2016)

I live in libertytown md about 20 mins away from brunswick sorry to hear about this bud


----------

